

Be the Co-Founder of an Event Recommendation Site - serkanunsal
http://dakick.com
We're an Istanbul based startup and looking forward to find passionate cofounder in SV. (Business background, ex-entrepreneur)<p>dakick is a personalized event recommendation engine  and people who like to work on that subject will be great for us.
======
a_macgregor
How?

~~~
serkanunsal
contact with me :)

